# Am i doing this right?



## ChubbyPrankster (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello, Computer gurus ray:

Recently started overclocking my e8500 and was wondering if you guys have any suggestions.

I haven't messed with the ram timings at all.(Any timing suggestions would be appreciated ):4-dontkno

Specs

OS: Windows XP Home Edition SP3

CPU:# Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 4.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor.

Video Card: EVGA 01G-P3-1281-AR GeForce GTX 285 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

Motherboard:GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

Ram:Mushkin Enhanced 996619 Ascent Series 4GB 2x2GB PC2-8500 DDR2-1066 CAS5 5-5-5-15 Timings 2.0-2.1V Memory

Hard Drives:
G.SKILL FM-25S2S-64GB 2.5" 64GB SATA II Internal
Solid state disk.

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200KSRTL 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive

Power supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply 



BIOS

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:422.9


Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 422
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]


DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 844
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [auto] 5,5,5,15


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration Disabled
CPU Vcore….……….........................:1.3500v
CPU Termination…..... 1.200v.......: <<< auto
CPU PLL…………………....1.500v.......: << auto

CPU Referen.…………....0.760v.......: <<< auto


MCH/ICH
MCH Core…………….....1.100v...........: << auto
MCH Reference….…….0.760...........; <<< auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.…......0.900V...........: <<< auto
ICH I/O……………….....1.500V............: <<< auto
ICH Core…………...……1.100V............: <<< auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ……....1.800v............: 2.000v
DRAM Termination .…0.900V............: <<< auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [enabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................:
x C4/C4E State Support..................:
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [enabled]

Let me know if you guys need anymore info.

Thanks.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like your on the ball. For the memory, since its clocked at 844mhz try 4-4-4-12 timings. This way you pick up some lost speed. Have you stress tested yet? What are you temps?


----------



## ChubbyPrankster (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my thread.

I haven't stress tested it yet but i will this evening.

I tried it out on a couple of cpu intensive games like Age Of Conan, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call pripyat,Lord of the rings online, The temperature of the CPU stays around 53-55 in all of these games.

Also, In reading other overclock guides and multiple threads, there seems to be a consistent recommendation to disable EIST and the C1E in bios. I've been kinda iffy on disabling it because I like the idea of the system running at a lower multiple (and lower temp) when idling.

Would you recommend me disabling these? or should i just leave them as is?

Thanks again.


----------



## ChubbyPrankster (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmm, checked cpuz and it's saying my ram is pc2-6400 instead of pc2-8500.











I also set the timings you suggested, rebooted, went into bios and it stills says 1066 844. :4-dontkno

Maybe my ram is bad or something?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The idea behind setting the timings is so it can run faster at the lower speed. Setting the timings does not set the ram to its default speed of 1066. For C1E and the others you should disable those options while OCing but may turn them back on when your done. Its ok to be under the rams rated speed but you should never go over. Your ram is 1066 but your clocked at 844 which is ok. I am suggesting 4-4-4-12 timings so the memory will operate quicker thus picking up that extra oomph it would have got at a higher speed like 1066 with 5-5-5-15.

Hope this isnt too confusing. Those temps as well seem kind of high just for a game to be running. No game will stress the CPU like OCCT or prime95 will.

I would contact Mushkin and see what they say about the memory. mis-packaged maybe?


----------

